# Why won't my doe let me touch her?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Lawn Mower has always let me scratch her chest, even coming up to me and asking me too by lifting her hoof and "pawing" me. Until the end of Sept. we let them out daily to graze but had to quit when our buck got amorous toward first her and then our other doe. (Everyone but lawn Mower is under 1 year of age. Lawn Mower is about 1 1/2 years old). Even though we have significantly cut back on letting them out to freely graze, I enter their goat enclosure daily to feed them grain/alfalfa. Today after feeding everyone and taking care of a few other tasks, I went into the enclosure to spend a little time with the 3 goats in that enclosure. I had no trouble walking up to my buck and other doe and scratching their chests, but Lawn Mower ran from me. She even hid inside a grove of Mountain Cedar Trees so I could not get to her. Our buck did chase her a little but even when he was far away eating some alfalfa she kept her distance from me. I finally left to do something and then returned but stood at the gate talking to her. Before I walked up to the gate her behind was closest to the gate. She was eating a pile of alfalfa on the ground (alfalfa feeders still need to be built) and her response was to make her one syllable bleat and turn around so she could keep an eye on me. Anyone have any idea what is going on with Lawn Mower? This is such strange behavior for her. She will keep her distance if out grazing and I want her back in the enclosure and she doesn't want to, but she was already in the enclosure so that should not be the cause. Any ideas


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is she bred??? I have one girl thats always all over you, she got bred and does not want to be touched and is a pain to catch. I have another that is a bit goofy and she got bred and now when i feed she puts her head between my legs and eats as I pour grain......Hormones???


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no idea if she is bred. It is possible. She lives 24/7 with a buck and the other doe. We saw lots of attempts but he was always off by 3 or 4 inches. I want her to be bred but if she got bred on the first day we saw amorous behavior from him she would only be a couple months along, so I really don't know yet.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm thinking along the same lines as Jessica, maybe she is bred. I know Bailey when i got her she wasn't used to a whole lot of human interaction so she dang near hated me, the closer she got to kidding the more she would come up to me and love on me. So they can change when bred.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

i am guessing bred also. They can really change when they are bred. 

Do you have a place to put the buck? If she is bred you have to get him away from her in about tow month three that latest. As she gets farther along, he will start to get aggressive with her, and can even cause an abortion.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Another thought is..could someone have been mean to her without you knowing? Maybe neighbors kids or something along those lines? Another thought is ive came to the conclusion that some goats are just crazy, and have strange ways! lol... i know my girls do weird things sometimes for no apparent reason...Could she have gotten into some marajuana? >> I KNOW THAT WHEN I COME INTO CONTACT WITH IT..It MAKES ME KINDA SCARED... LMAO!!!! bahahahahhahah......


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

fd123 said:


> Another thought is..could someone have been mean to her without you knowing? Maybe neighbors kids or something along those lines? Another thought is ive came to the conclusion that some goats are just crazy, and have strange ways! lol... i know my girls do weird things sometimes for no apparent reason...Could she have gotten into some marajuana? >> I KNOW THAT WHEN I COME INTO CONTACT WITH IT..It MAKES ME KINDA SCARED... LMAO!!!! bahahahahhahah......


The only neighborhood kids around here live next door in my vegetable garden and go "mah mah mah mah, what happened to our bottles?" Saturday night was the twins last bottle forever, now weaned.

I live in the boonies. Neighbors all around me on all 4 sides are absentee land owners that come out to hunt. Due to illegal poaching earlier in the year there are very few deer around me right now and I have not heard gun shots in over a week. Before I occasionally heard target practice, but not lately. I cannot imagine what would frighten her that would not frighten the others. As for drugs, illegals from Mexico do pass through here on their way north. I am sure some are smuggling drugs too but if something got dropped inside the goat enclosure, I think the buck would have eaten it first. I have to chain him to the fence when I feed grain (he is only 7 months old) or he will inhale his grain and then chase the other does away from their grain. Since chaining him to the fence Bambi has gained a lot of weight and looks really good now. Before she was little, thin, and not getting any grain to eat. I currently throw alfalfa over the fence into 4 or more piles just so Mr. Greedy cannot hog it all and the girls can eat too. So I find it hard to believe she got into some drugs that made her crazy. The other two acted normal. Lawn Mower acted normal except for acting afraid of me and wanting to keep a lot of distance between the two of us.

I plan on spending a little time with them daily to see if she continues to keep her distance or decides she wants a good scratching under her chin again.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

At this moment in time we have no other place to put the buck but we are making plans to build more fencing and then we will be able to relocate him.

I think it is to early to tell for sure, but I will give it a try. I took these photos Nov. 24 (a little over a week ago). Both does spend 24/7 with the buck. Any ideas?

Lawn Mower








Bambi


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe she's pissed off at the herd of goats, 2 cats,a dog , a flock of laying hens,2 roosters, and the not 11 but 12 little chicks! LOL, did you ever sing to her when it was just the two of you? Feed her a special treat that the " herd" doesn't get because there's so many.. I've noticed my Mama goat gets jelious when We're cuddling with the baby on the couch and fussing all over her. She will stand there and yell at us, and gets fussy, pulls her curtains down, tries to spill the water. You can't forget your first love. My husband will now hold her at least once a day in the rocker and sing her song to her. Funny she is so sweet after a few minutes. Just a thought. Good Luck!


----------

